# Shower wall lighting?



## ctsparky (Dec 4, 2013)

What do contractors use for in-wall shower lighting. The only thing I can find are NSL xenon/LED Step Lights.

If thats it for choices, where do you put them? high up the wall or down low?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As long as the fixture is wet location rated it can be anywhere in the shower stall.

I have seen mostly low voltage halogen type fixtures in the past with integral tranies. I bet they are plenty of led shower lights out there. Pretty much any exterior light rated wet will work


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a page of them by Lightology http://www.lightology.com/index.php?module=cat&cat_id=36


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Either one of these 2 are the usual requests:

*Round Marine Light
*
*Oval Marine Light*


----------

